# Birchbox Points Changes



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

Saw this on reddit-- http://imgur.com/T3gC1Wu

Essentially, starting July 11, 2016- we will only earn points for sample reviews for the first 5 samples- ie if you get 6-7 items in your box you only get 50 points max.

However, we will be able to spend points in whatever increment we wish- ie if you have 90 points you can spend $9.00. We won't have to wait for increments of 100 to use them. BUT they will expire 6 months after earned.

What do you guys think about this?

When I first saw the thread I thought they were doing away with sample review points altogether or something awful, but since most of my boxes are 5 items, this doesn't seem to affect me too badly except it will be harder to hoard points with the 6 month expiry. With this change and the lack of coupons, I wonder how good of a "deal" Birchbox is going to be in another year or so....as I know many, myself included, are loyal to Birchbox as a sub because of the point system.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 14, 2016)

So, I just received the following email from Birchbox regarding their updated point system and I can't say that I'm too happy about the changes. For those who have not received it, I've pasted it below:

"Hi there,

I'd like to personally thank you for being one of our top reviewers, your
feedback is valuable to both the Birch box community and to
our team as we create your personalized boxes month over month.
I'm emailing today because we are updating the Birchbox Points
program next month and I want you to be one of the first to know .
 
Beginning July 11, 2016, you'll see the following changes:
 
• We've heard your feedback and you'll now be able to spend
Points in any increment-no more waiting until you hit 100
Points to shop. Every 10 Points equals $1 to spend on full-size
products.
 
• Any Points earned after July 11, 2016 will expire six months
from the date you earn them. But don't worry-we'll always
send you a reminder so you have plenty of time to shop!
 
• Going forward, we will only offer Points for your first five
sample reviews. New subscribers will earn points for the first
five sample reviews in their subscription, and as an existing
subscriber you'll have the same opportunity. Starting with
your July box, you'll receive 10 Points for each of the next five
samples you review.
 
Until the changes take effect on July 11, 2016, you'll earn and
spend Points the same way you have in the past. We want to
assure you that we value your reviews and will continue to use
them to build boxes that fit your tastes. We're happy to share
that, as always, you will still be able to earn Points by shopping,
inviting friends, and gifting Birchbox.
 
Thank you again for being a valuable member of the Birchbox
community. Feel free to reference our FAQ for more details, and please
don't hesitate to visit info.birchbox.com with any questions.
 
Thank you,
 
Katia Beauchamp
Birchbox CEO"
 
The points program is one of the main reason I subscribe to this particular box and  why Birchbox, for me at least, is a stand-out subscription. While I appreciate bullet point 1, the other two detract from the whole sub in my opinion. I'm curious to know what everyone thinks about this. As for me, I think I'll be unsubbing after my next box as the samples alone don't always do it for me.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jun 14, 2016)

Actually, that's not how I read it.

Starting in July, new subscribers will get points for the first 5 sample reviews in their subscription and then that's it.  Existing subscribers will get points for the next 5 sample reviews after July 11, and then that's it.  No more points for reviews.  The email says "you will still be able to earn points by shopping, inviting friends, and gifting Birchbox."  I believe those are the only ways going forward.

It's funny, I was just wondering as I reviewed my May box the other day if they were ever going to take that away.  I'm not angry, I totally get it - it's got to be costing them a FORTUNE to hand out the discounts for reviews.  But I'd be lying if I said it wasn't going to impact how much I buy from Birchbox and my decision whether or not to renew my sub.


----------



## meeee (Jun 14, 2016)

From what I've read, they mean five reviews total, not five reviews per month.

This is a pretty big change, and I'm not sure what birchbox has going for it over other boxes now...


----------



## Squidling (Jun 14, 2016)

meeee said:


> From what I've read, they mean five reviews total, not five reviews per month.
> 
> This is a pretty big change, and I'm not sure what birchbox has going for it over other boxes now...


Exactly! The point system was a huge part of why I initially subbed to this particular box, but with Sephora Play now in the game...sorry Birchbox. I found that I bought more if I had a few points to spend with my purchase, but what incentive do we have now?


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

oh wow, I posted this in another thread but I took it to mean 5 samples a month. 5 samples total is BS. This will seriously make me reconsider my sub when my annual ends if true.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah I think you are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what a bummer. I think they are going to see a lot of drop off.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah, I am not sure if I will continue sub'ing to BB anymore.  I LOVED their point system and that is why I stayed with their boxes, but if I can only get points now from purchases, well, there is no reason to stay sub'd with them. I have Sephora Play! and I have been debating which one to keep or not.  Sephora Play gives you 10 points towards your insider points, and gives you the 50 point card every month. 

With BB doing this, I think I will cancel after July's box as there is no major incentive for me to stay with the box and I like Sephora's better at this point.  I will still purchase from BB, but I hate that they are expiring the points after 6 months.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep, I am out after my yearly runs out, nor will I ever be activating the second one again. Guess I gotta use up those points now instead of saving them for Xmas like I had been.
I have a feeling they will regret this...there are just too many other boxes that are just better overall for them compete sans points.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jun 14, 2016)

According to some people on MSA, it's 5 more points for reviews for everyone, then no more forever.  I can't say I'm surprised seeing this, since I recently read an article featuring the CEO saying the company HAS to be profitable this year.  Which likely means they aren't profitable currently.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-03/birchbox-finds-cute-boxes-filled-with-makeup-aren-t-enough
I save my points for a long time, but these past few months haven't been able to find anything I actually want to spend them on.  The points were the only thing keeping me subscribed, but then again, if I can't find anything I want to buy with them, what's the point?


----------



## BarbieZ (Jun 14, 2016)

I just thought of something else - there's a significant chance that I (and a lot of people) won't reach ACES status without review points. Which means that the incentive to buy something from Birchbox that I can get elsewhere (free shipping) also plummets.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 14, 2016)

I've opted out of auto-renew for my annual.

I have a handful of boxes left. I feel like this is a bit of a bait-and-switch for annual subscribers, since that purchase was made with the understanding that the points system was a part of the program. 

Oh, well, this is just one more issue in a long list of problems I've had with their service over the past year...including some truly atrocious CS.

I was very happy to get into Sephora Play, which I'll stick with for now. Between Play, the random Target/Amazon boxes and Memebox, I'm set.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been with BB for 5 years, and my sub is up, but I bought a gift card last winter for like $70 for a year. I'm debating on even using it, lol I don't even want to sub anymore. Birchbox was always my favorite, but they've just gone downhill for me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 14, 2016)

I didn't read this as 5 samples total. I read this as we are only allowed to review and get points for 5 samples a month. So, even if we get six or even 7 samples... we can only review and get points for 5 of those samples. I think it would be a bad move on BB's part to change this to 5 samples total. They would lose a lot of subscribers!


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

I thought so too Jo-Jo Ma, but on Reddit people have posted their chat transcripts with CS confirming we only get 50 more points EVER, then no more. It sounds like if you want, you can stretch them out- and review 1 thing a month for 5 months if you really wish to, but only 50 points total


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

well and I know we discussed this in another thread- but in the ACES fine print it is 2 day free shipping on orders $100+, and just standard free shipping otherwise. As an Ace I have encountered this too- I know some people say they have gotten 2 day free shipping for less orders, but I have not had that experience. But anyway, I buy from Birchbox because I have points and for a FEW items they have that Sephora doesn't (Oribe)- but their standard shipping is slow. And even worse if you are paying for standard shipping!

I am a rouge at Sephora so I get 2 day free shipping for any order (non Rouges can also buy this for a one time fee of $20 or something too). I can also walk into many Sephora stores around the country and shop that way too. I live nowhere near a Birchbox brick and mortar- so why exactly would I even really shop at Birchbox at all? ESPECIALLY if I lose my ACE status because yes, I think I qualify due to review points.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow @@Novice, that is crazy! I am not sure what in the world they were thinking....


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 14, 2016)

Yea, I just canceled because of this. Reviews were the only reason birchbox was worth the cost for me. Maybe I'll get a second ipsy :/


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 14, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I thought so too Jo-Jo Ma, but on Reddit people have posted their chat transcripts with CS confirming we only get 50 more points EVER, then no more. It sounds like if you want, you can stretch them out- and review 1 thing a month for 5 months if you really wish to, but only 50 points total


Yeah. . . I see on MSA that people are confirming from BB reps that it's 5 more sample reviews in a lifetime.  That's just silly. . I mean, why even bother!?   I always figured that BB made money from their market research and that's how they were able to offer $1/sample review.  

In the end, I understand that it's about making money and they've been pretty generous with discount codes, GWPs, and points.  But I don't see why they couldn't have just scaled back on the sample points. . like maybe only 5 reviews per box.   I agree with what other people on MSA are saying, that it's really more like a $5 box (especially if you compare the usual monthly value with that of other subs. . .Ipsy is usually at least $30 RV/month. BB is usually around $20 and sometimes even less).  

I don't expect full sizes every month, but the tiny perfume samples, foil packets, and repetition (I think I got a Parlor product 3 months in a row!?  Dr. Brandt pore products multiple times, LOC, Harvey Prince, etc.) made this only worth it for the shop points.  

I guess it's a bummer because I used my points to justify higher end products, but I still have spent a lot of money in the shop. 

Edited to add that I read reviews before purchasing a new product.  Not many people on Birchbox add reviews, unless it was sampled, so that is another detractor for me.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

now... if they started pulling out boxes like Allure value, I would rethink a subscription- but I doubt that- that isn't their business model which is to have us sample and then buy.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 14, 2016)

I contacted them about a refund on my last few annual subscription boxes since they won't benefit from the points program that was in place when I bought the sub (essentially a "loss" to me of at least $20). 

They gave me a full pro-rated refund. FYI if anyone else with an annual wants out now. It's already taken effect on my account, and the refund is already showing up.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like we have two threads going on this subject. I'll go ahead and merge them. Thanks so much for opening them @@Squidling &amp; @@sakura33 and sharing all this info!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2016)

This wouldn't be too bad if they gave us points for the purchase of the box monthly. They don't do that, but Sephora does.

I did email BB about this and said since this was a purchase, I should get points for each box.  I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks to someone on MSA, I found a recent article about Birchbox and their new strategy.  My takeaway is that Birchbox still isn't turning a profit and is the midst of a major identity crisis.   They don't really seem to have a great plan or strategy for the future.  I can't figure out if they just want to get out of the subscription business altogether, or dump their 'old' subscribers in favor of new customers who will use their shop more often to purchase full sized products.  

Opening brick and mortar shops seems risky. . .here in Portland metro we have Sephora, Nordstrom, Ulta, Blue Mercury, and a nice locally owned store.  Plus, we have Whole Foods and New Seasons stores with large natural beauty sections.   I don't know how they will set themselves apart from the crowded market.  Just grouping things by item and not brand really isn't anything revolutionary or life changing.  

here is the article: 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-03/birchbox-finds-cute-boxes-filled-with-makeup-aren-t-enough


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

I think I might try to cancel what is left of my sub.  Their point system was the best and that is why I did a year sub.  It is not my fault they decided to build or set up B&amp;M stores and are struggling?  Also it seems that they do want people to purchase full size from their store, but I have noticed on more that one occasion that their prices are always a 1/2 dollar to a couple of dollars more on items. Also it seems that they are losing a lot of key players that started out with the company. Hmmm, interesting to see if they stay in the sub biz!


----------



## somabis1 (Jun 14, 2016)

We are only at the mid of the year and there are so many changes with Birchbox....

1. Coupons disappearing

2. Point for sharing gone

3. Curated box is now available with $50+ purchase...previously I could get one for $10

4. This huge point system change...Point 3 is so BIG that it shadows point 1 and 2.

5. Eventually ACE membership will cost around $500...I am not sure if I will ever hit the ACE status with this point system. But then spending $500 will give me $50 back in their store. Costlier than Sephora VIB...but then I may prefer Sephora over BB.

Anything else to add...


----------



## aaclever (Jun 14, 2016)

If I cancel my subscription on July 11th, I can still review the samples from a July box for points correct? Since the boxes go live on the 10th?

Bummed about this, the point system was the reason I liked birchbox!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I contacted them about a refund on my last few annual subscription boxes since they won't benefit from the points program that was in place when I bought the sub (essentially a "loss" to me of at least $20).
> 
> They gave me a full pro-rated refund. FYI if anyone else with an annual wants out now. It's already taken effect on my account, and the refund is already showing up.


I might need to do this, but my annual sub is up in January so I'm only half way.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I might need to do this, but my annual sub is up in January so I'm only half way.


I had five boxes left. It's worth a shot if you want to try.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

@@Bizgirlva, mine is up in January also, but I went ahead and sent an email.  I imagine that they are getting a lot of emails about this.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> Thanks to someone on MSA, I found a recent article about Birchbox and their new strategy.  My takeaway is that Birchbox still isn't turning a profit and is the midst of a major identity crisis.   They don't really seem to have a great plan or strategy for the future.  I can't figure out if they just want to get out of the subscription business altogether, or dump their 'old' subscribers in favor of new customers who will use their shop more often to purchase full sized products.
> 
> Opening brick and mortar shops seems risky. . .here in Portland metro we have Sephora, Nordstrom, Ulta, Blue Mercury, and a nice locally owned store.  Plus, we have Whole Foods and New Seasons stores with large natural beauty sections.   I don't know how they will set themselves apart from the crowded market.  Just grouping things by item and not brand really isn't anything revolutionary or life changing.
> 
> ...


I find this interesting. I am actually a subscriber who does spend actual money frequently in their store-- I don't use points for all my purchases- I usually hoard them for a big purchase but often I buy many ~$50 orders and don't use my points. Like I said elsewhere- I already prefer Sephora due to their flash shipping and good promo with purchase (so much better than Birchbox usually minus discount codes)- so I see little incentive to shop on Birchbox since their shipping is very slow.

But they may have lost me - unless their sub boxes start to look like Allure or something, because I don't see much value in the actual boxes. As many have said- samples are small (and some have less than 1 solid use in them!) and there has been a huge repeat of products - I don't usually go WOW when I see my box-but am usually fine with it because of the points- and considering I also get Sephora which is the same price, and Allure which is only $5 more (actually less because I do the annual sub with them)- I don't see the value in paying $7-10 for these boxes (I bought an annual with the ACE black friday discount). Long story short, I don't see the point in paying ~$10/month for boxes where I enjoy the items less and less when there is no silver lining.

As far as focusing on Brick and mortar- I find this bizarre. I thought because of online shopping, brick and mortar is doing terribly for many companies. I hardly shop at them anymore- when I have the convenience of shopping online with promos and ebates, etc. I can't fathom if they opened a ton of brick and mortars and closed down the sub shop, how they would be profitable. Many people still don't even know what Birchbox is-- but they definitely know Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## H_D (Jun 14, 2016)

well I LOVED their point system and often found myself buying products I normally bought elsewhere from them when they offered a discount code because of the points. And sometimes I only re-subbed in order to get one of the PYS I wanted and  more points since I haven't been wowed by their samples lately. I spent ALOT of money in their shop.

This will completely stop me from re-subbing ever again unless they have a curated box I HAVE to have (hasn't happened so far) but if we still get points for buying things, I may still buy from them but only if I get a discount code too, which those too have really are far and few between these days!

I saw this coming awhile back. Too bad. It was fun while it lasted....


----------



## Queennie (Jun 14, 2016)

I always forget to review my samples in time to get the points, but this is still such a bummer!

While Birchbox has had some great products and brands, the actual retail value never compares to other similar price subscription boxes (like say Ipsy). While I would much rather have a $2 value sample of something I will love rather than a $10 value for a product I don't care for so much, I feel like Birchbox needs to step up their game, as not every product is great (I know that personal preference is a thing, and they can not know what I already own, but I have heard multiple times of people with lets say oily skin get super moisturizing creams or etc). Maybe them saving money from this will allow so?

If not I am not sure if Birchbox would be worth $10, with the sample reviewing for points as not being an option anymore


----------



## Saiza (Jun 14, 2016)

Queennie said:


> I always forget to review my samples in time to get the points, but this is still such a bummer!
> 
> While Birchbox has had some great products and brands, the actual retail value never compares to other similar price subscription boxes (like say Ipsy). While I would much rather have a $2 value sample of something I will love rather than a $10 value for a product I don't care for so much, I feel like Birchbox needs to step up their game, as not every product is great (I know that personal preference is a thing, and they can not know what I already own, but I have heard multiple times of people with lets say oily skin get super moisturizing creams or etc). Maybe them saving money from this will allow so?
> 
> If not I am not sure if Birchbox would be worth $10, with the sample reviewing for points as not being an option anymore


  I did the same thing, forgot to review my BB for the last like 4 months, screwed myself out of a bunch of points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. My BB are always tiny samples, and most of the time the hair samples are not even for my type of hair. I always get thin/fine hair samples. I have thick wavy to curly hair. For the same price Ipsy had some amazing high value bags, but again I never really got anything I loved. I think I got 3 bags I loved in a year of subbing, otherwise I got mascara or eyeliner allllllll the time. But I'm thinking of resubbing to Ipsy after this.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ugh this sucks. I've gifted birchbox to so many people, raving about the points system. I can't believe they're making such a drastic change.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 14, 2016)

I emailed them to find out what will happen to ACE status.  As others have noted, after July you would need to refer 10 people per year or spend $500.  It would be nice if they threw in some bonus features as a consolation for the change in points.  i.e. You become an ACE after 4 boxes or they bring back those 20% off coupons for each shopping holiday.   Does anyone know if you have to be a current subscriber to get referral points?  I wonder if I could just create new accounts each month and refer them from the main.


----------



## H_D (Jun 14, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I emailed them to find out what will happen to ACE status.  As others have noted, after July you would need to refer 10 people per year or spend $500.  It would be nice if they threw in some bonus features as a consolation for the change in points.  i.e. You become an ACE after 4 boxes or they bring back those 20% off coupons for each shopping holiday.   Does anyone know if you have to be a current subscriber to get referral points?  I wonder if I could just create new accounts each month and refer them from the main.


Oh great, another change I'm not happy about. Looks like I will no longer be an Ace for the first time since the conception of the ACE program, unless they start doling out the 20% codes again which is very UNLIKELY to happen. Bye bye birchbox.


----------



## Meeesha (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, very disappointing.  I'm rarely thrilled with my boxes, but the review points made it bearable.  IMO, the points system is the only uniqueness that made BB worthwhile.  Definitely jumping ship.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll be sticking with BB only because I buy hair care from there that I can't get at Sephora and Ulta and they are too expensive without the points. If I can still get some points and use those towards the hair care it will be worth it to me. I do enjoy getting to try some off brands that I would never consider buying and some of their curated boxes and featured boxes have been worth it. I'll most likely lose my Ace status though because I don't see spending that much. I'm a rouge at Sephora and I just can't do that times two. I really shouldn't be a rouge at sephora either but my makeup obsession gets the best of me. I really need help in that area! lol


----------



## wmb07 (Jun 15, 2016)

I never got the email so this is all news to me!  What a bummer if it ends up being true.

Well the driving force for me to re-sub to BB was to try new products.  I did remember (and loved) the points system if I ever were to buy something from them.  I like that they made it 10 points = $1 but if I can only review 5 samples products in a year(?) then there really is no incentive to continue.  

Maybe too many people were hoarding points to cash in--I haven't subbed for over 5 years so I honestly don't know what people were doing with their points.

I added myself to the Sephora Play waitlist (hopefully it opens soon).  I need to start shopping there again.  I doubt the return policy at BB is as good as Sephora anyways.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 15, 2016)

yeah, I just fail to see what makes them standout from everything else when points are removed from the equation:

* allure is REALLY well-curated, as in all the products are usable by a wide range of people and seem to fit the season in which the boxes come and there's a nice mix of products, it's rarely skin, makeup or hair heavy
 

* glossybox is (used to be? they are sliding too) more high end + larger samples
 

*boxycharm has more full-size makeup and generally a good mix

*birchbox without points, has a ton of HP, foils that are too small to even get a full use out of and terrible curation on the regular boxes..


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Jun 15, 2016)

I have so much stuff yet to use, that I will probably cancel after the July box.  I really enjoyed the points system and without it, I am just not as excited.  I would also like to try a different box, so this will free up space in my budget.


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jun 15, 2016)

I've been reading business articles about Birchbox that keep referring to the fact that they've laid off 50 of their 300 employees. I wonder if this is in addition to the 15% of the staff they laid off earlier this year. 

I haven't subscribed in months because I just got tired of paying $10/month for disappointment. 

The FB Live stuff has been god awful and the quality of their social media content hasn't been great either so I've stopped following them.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm going to use up my points and cancel.  Without the points, this just is not worth the $10 to me.  Literally, I do not receive products that are worth $10.  Glad my subscription just ran out and I hadn't renewed yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm sad about the changes. I heard some folks have had luck consolidating points across accounts and getting refunds for their annual subs.  I have 545 points spread out among several accounts. I wonder if they'd let me consolidate?

I'm not ready to let go yet. I might see what July boxes hold, if they're still going to do sample choice and featured boxes? I have two active subs now, I might cancel one and then ride out my annual sub and just select featured boxes since they tend to have new-ish products in them. 

I kinda feel like boxes are just going to become redone versions of the same samples, just different variations. Like different scented coola spf's and moisturizing shampoo instead of volumizing, until they close up the sample box branch of their business eventually.  

I read a lot of the glassdoor reviews last night. I'm really, like really sad to read they laid people off then went on a trip to Coachella.  That sort of stuff really doesn't sit well with me. I worked for a company in the past where an owner went off to Ireland for a tech conference and was flying planes and sight seeing, while back at home payroll wasn't running for employees...meaning no one got paid. That kind of irresponsible spending is what you get when you give 20 somethings huge amounts of cash in venture funding, they don't have the management experience to run successful startups. Not every 20 something is like that, of course. 

Birchbox has been slowly taking away perks since Hayley left all (I think) to drive people away from the subscription box (which is Katia's goal). There are literally no incentives to subscribing now. From the sounds of the glass door reviews it sounds like Katia's goal is to "take on" Sephora. I wish them luck but I think it's gonna be a tough road ahead.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jun 15, 2016)

Are they sending out different e-mails? The e-mail i received was different from the one Squidling posted--mine was just the first 2 bullet points, nothing about there being a new limit of 5 reviews in the third bullet point.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Are they sending out different e-mails? The e-mail i received was different from the one Squidling posted--mine was just the first 2 bullet points, nothing about there being a new limit of 5 reviews in the third bullet point.


Yes one is for current subscribers the other is for non-subscribers.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

I live chatted with Birchbox and am getting them to consolidate all my points from all my accounts. That will give me nearly 600 points. And I have the $10/$50 to use for my birthday this month. Although my chat session was rather cold, I'm happy they're doing whatever for subscribers seem to request right now.

I think, I might cancel my second active account depending on how the July PYS and featured boxes look and I might stick out my annual sub for the featured boxes if that continues to be a thing.

We'll see, it's clear they're steering everyone towards full size purchases and eliminating the sample boxes to a much smaller portion of their revenue, if they even make revenue on that side of the business.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 15, 2016)

I just re-read the email and we can still earn the points for each 5 samples that we review each month, correct? We just can't review more than that so if you get 7 samples, only first 5 reviews will be counter for points? or am I completely missing the mark? I was thinking that I can then use the points to continue to purchase what I have been buying in the past, I will just lose on the samples that are more than 5 in the box if there are any.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just re-read the email and we can still earn the points for each 5 samples that we review each month, correct? We just can't review more than that so if you get 7 samples, only first 5 reviews will be counter for points? or am I completely missing the mark? I was thinking that I can then use the points to continue to purchase what I have been buying in the past, I will just lose on the samples that are more than 5 in the box if there are any.


No, after July you can get points for reviewing 5 items for the life of your subscription.  That's it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 15, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> No, after July you can get points for reviewing 5 items for the life of your subscription.  That's it.


oh wow, how did I miss that. Thanks for the clarification. That totally changes the situation.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Reija said:


> oh wow, how did I miss that. Thanks for the clarification. That totally changes the situation.


That was my initial impression too. The wording was very misleading. I'm so disappointed that they're making such a drastic change. There should be an exception for long term subscribers. I've had my account for 4 years, and I've gifted it to countless people. This feels like a slap.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 15, 2016)

I agree, they should somehow grandfather us in. You can still earn points for purchases though right? So if I buy my hair care, I can earn points back that way? Just trying to understand the whole process.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 15, 2016)

They accidentally hit on something so successful that an entire industry sprang up around them, and they want to just throw that away? I find it hard to believe that they couldn't figure out how to turn a profit with their vast subscriber base. I have no doubt there are CEOs out there who could take what they've got right now and turn it into gold. 

Retail stores are closing left and right, online shopping is booming... and they want to open more retail stores? I can't even imagine what they're thinking. 

Haley must've seen the writing on the wall.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 15, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> I've been reading business articles about Birchbox that keep referring to the fact that they've laid off 50 of their 300 employees. I wonder if this is in addition to the 15% of the staff they laid off earlier this year.
> 
> I haven't subscribed in months because I just got tired of paying $10/month for disappointment.
> 
> The FB Live stuff has been god awful and the quality of their social media content hasn't been great either so I've stopped following them.


Remember when they used to post high quality videos on how to use products, various tutorials, etc? For the last few years, the quality of their online magazine/videos has really gone downhill.

The Wall Street Journal just posted an article today about Birchbox, and it sounds like they are on the verge of going under! VC funding has dried up, and they have consolidated to one floor and laid off staff. Plus, they are no longer planning to expand their brick and mortar stores. Which is weird, since the interview Katia gave last week said they wanted to sell more full size and focus on stores. This all just seems desperate and chaotic. They've even said that sub boxes make up most of their revenue, but now they are losing tons of subscribers. I just don't get it.....

After reading that article, it looks like I should hurry up and make some purchases using my points and then walk away. I am really sad about it, as birchbox was such a fun way to discover and play with new products. I bought a lot of full sized things from birchbox once I'd had a chance to try them first, and have spent a whole lot of money in their shop only because of the sample box. They keep commenting that they still want people to review samples, and now making it seem like they'll use our reviews to do a better job curating individual boxes...I think that's totally bogus. I would bet they need reviews in order to get companies to give them free or low cost samples, in exchange for market research.

I don't want to ramble on, but their social media response has been terrible. Posting generic replies, using tricky wording, adding smiley faces and 'xx' when they are confirming the bad news. Ugh.....I have lost a lot of respect for this company. I'm sticking with my two accounts through next month, to see how this all plays out. But, I am worried that any day now they will have to close shop and it will be without warning. If revenue is already tight, losing subscribers, giving refunds, and everyone cashing out points can't be helping their funding issues.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> [...] After reading that article, it looks like I should hurry up and make some purchases using my points and then walk away. [...]


I was considering holding my points until Black Friday, but I went ahead and cashed them all out. For their sake, I hope they don't fold; however, the risk of losing those points or being forced to buy the scraps of a close-out type situation didn't sit well with me. I got a few things that I rarely find discounted anywhere, and that's that for me. 

I was also concerned that they may devalue the points. They've already shown that they are willing to make sweeping changes with a significant financial impact to the consumer. I don't feel that they can be trusted to be upfront right now.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 16, 2016)

They would not cancel my subscription and refund.  I still have 8 boxes left, but they are placing me a on do not auto-renew.  I have 25.00 on my account plus free shipping.  I thought about waiting to July when I can review 5 more items for 30.00, but I am afraid to do that because I am afraid that point value will change!!! Arrrgggg!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 16, 2016)

I also made a comment to the rep about the tiny samples, that since they were doing away with the point system for reviews, they needed to include more deluxe size samples with a few full size every now and then if they were planning on keeping customers!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I was considering holding my points until Black Friday, but I went ahead and cashed them all out. For their sake, I hope they don't fold; however, the risk of losing those points or being forced to buy the scraps of a close-out type situation didn't sit well with me. I got a few things that I rarely find discounted anywhere, and that's that for me.
> 
> I was also concerned that they may devalue the points. They've already shown that they are willing to make sweeping changes with a significant financial impact to the consumer. I don't feel that they can be trusted to be upfront right now.



I will cash out my points after my July box and then cancel - I have enough to get my Jouer matte tint moisturizer, so that will make me happy. I read what   Bizgirlva did with her accounts and I chatted with a rep and she merged my points from one account into my main one, so I have about 400 points there.  I will still purchase items from their store (things that I have a hard time finding elsewhere, LE boxes) and I love their 2 picks, but yeah, I see no reason to stay with their monthly box when I have Sephora.  

It is a shame - despite the fact that they mess up my hair products (I am getting another leave in conditioner for thick and coarse hair - I have fine, oily hair!), I did like my recent boxes with them, and I knew that their point system made up for any meh boxes.  Too bad, I found their point system was the main reason why I did the monthly boxes.

If they bring it back, I will resub -  maybe. I left ipsy a long time ago and never looked back, so who knows? This gives me the opportunity to try other boxes.


----------



## ChristinaC (Jun 16, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> They would not cancel my subscription and refund.  I still have 8 boxes left, but they are placing me a on do not auto-renew.  I have 25.00 on my account plus free shipping.  I thought about waiting to July when I can review 5 more items for 30.00, but I am afraid to do that because I am afraid that point value will change!!! Arrrgggg!


Same for me.  I requested a cancellation the afternoon that the email came out, after seeing multiple people saying they were able to cancel and get a partial refund.  I'm an ACE and got the usual "hey as an ACE your email goes to the top of the list blah blah blah"...just got a response today.  Canned response of we'd hate to lose you, you can't cancel unless you're in your first month of the subscription.  Ugh.  I'm pissed.  Any chance they had of me shopping their site in the future is gone now.


----------



## Leafy (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if they've still been sending anniversary codes?  Next month is my 30th month and I'll wait to make my last purchase then if I'll get a code.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, this new points situation is a sad turn of events.

I might stick around for July but after that I'm done.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 16, 2016)

ChristinaC said:


> Same for me.  I requested a cancellation the afternoon that the email came out, after seeing multiple people saying they were able to cancel and get a partial refund.  I'm an ACE and got the usual "hey as an ACE your email goes to the top of the list blah blah blah"...just got a response today.  Canned response of we'd hate to lose you, you can't cancel unless you're in your first month of the subscription.  Ugh.  I'm pissed.  Any chance they had of me shopping their site in the future is gone now.


Did you try the wording that they broke their "contract" with you when you purchased since they are now not offering something you thought you were buying? I know people who pointed that out were able to cancel with prorated refunds. I have an annual until Nov-- I am def waiting til July for any action to get those last points and to see what they are doing- I may continue since it was already paid for a long time ago and see what they do with this situation but if things get worse I will try to cancel too. I DID request they cancel my auto renewal though- I wanted some documentation from another dissatisfied customer on the books.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

Leafy said:


> Does anyone know if they've still been sending anniversary codes?  Next month is my 30th month and I'll wait to make my last purchase then if I'll get a code.


no


----------



## ChristinaC (Jun 16, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> Did you try the wording that they broke their "contract" with you when you purchased since they are now not offering something you thought you were buying? I know people who pointed that out were able to cancel with prorated refunds. I have an annual until Nov-- I am def waiting til July for any action to get those last points and to see what they are doing- I may continue since it was already paid for a long time ago and see what they do with this situation but if things get worse I will try to cancel too. I DID request they cancel my auto renewal though- I wanted some documentation from another dissatisfied customer on the books.


Yes, I did.  Oh well.  It wasn't even about the money, it's more the principle of it.  I see it the same way as you, that it was already paid for a long time ago, it's money spent...They certainly won't be seeing any of my money again though, that's for sure. 

I cashed in my points yesterday. I thought about staying on through July to get the last of the points, but I fear that the inventory will be shot by then as it seems everyone is cashing out their points and/or unsubscribing.  Plus, every news article I've read about Birchbox it seems they're strapped for cash, so...

ETA: I emailed them back to say that I was disappointed that some subscribers were given the courtesy of cancelling and receiving a prorated refund, and wouldn't you know, they emailed me back saying that they cancelled my subscription and have refunded my card for the remaining balance.  So for you ladies who tried and were denied, try again.  I'm bummed about cancelling but honestly, the writing is on the wall, it's time to jump ship.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

Just played some amazing cart tetris.  I just grabbed the IPKN twinkle set and some Marcelle BB cream- welcomeoffer20 still worked on my account.  They consolidated my points so I had 30 points to spend.  Total came to 3.33 oop.  I know there is a separate thread for "what did you buy" but I thought I'd post here that the code might still work on some accounts. It's probably the last good code until black friday.


----------



## notcreative (Jun 16, 2016)

The email seemed purposefully vague. It is sad to realize my Birchbox days may be coming to an end if they follow through with this. Someone on the blogging page mentioned she was told they could reverse the decision if enough people complain, but I think they want to move more into the full-size store and away from subscriptions after reading multiple articles for source material. I sent an email, but I got the same pre-formatted reply I've seen posted everywhere.


----------



## Weebs (Jun 17, 2016)

They totally just killed their subscription business.  I've been a Birchbox member/subscriber since the beginning.  Until yesterday, I had two active subscriptions because I was more than happy to spend $20 a month to get two boxes full of samples.  I have found SO many holy grail products through the Birchbox sub boxes and whenever I'd find something that I just LOVED and HAD TO HAVE a full size version of - guess where I'd go to buy it?  Yes, I'd buy it through Birchbox.  Sometimes I'd use my saved up points for a discount - sometimes I'd just buy it through Birchbox (even if it cost a few bucks more than somewhere else) because I'd happily give the extra $$ to Birchbox because THEY are the one that shared the item with me through the sub boxes.  Well, I cancelled my 2nd account this morning after using the $10 worth of points I had in that one and I'm going to close my 1st (and longest account) after receiving the July box.  There are so many other sub boxes out there and there's no real reason to get Birchbox anymore.  The samples have gone downhill since they started this "choose a sample" thing anyways, so this change in points system just tipped me to the edge to finally say good bye to them for good.


----------



## carothcj (Jun 17, 2016)

Did anyone see the video that Katia posted on Facebook? I wasn't able to watch it (on a cruise right now and I couldn't get it to load with the wifi we have), but I'm curious what everyone else thought. The comments on the video were pretty mixed.

Like most of you I am SUPER bummed about the points, but I sorta of figured something like this was going to happen when one of the founders left. I'll be canceling my main box after July and cashing in my points and then I'll end my gift sub in December when it runs out. Honestly though I will feel very bad for them if they end of closing shop.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just an FYI for anyone looking to cash in the rest of your points and being done- if you sub to glossy box also- I saw they just added the lemon hair rinse everyone seems to love from glossy box. It's only $10!


----------



## artemiss (Jun 19, 2016)

Question for those of you who were able to combine accounts and points, how were you able to do this? When I contacted CS and asked to transfer my points/combine accounts, I was told their 'system wasn't set up to do this'..


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't really have anything to add to the conversation - I just cancelled my subscription.  This makes me so angry!  BB is really making it clear that their subscribers are just a means to an end and we aren't valued at all.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 19, 2016)

You just have to get the right rep who is willing to do this.  Someone said they sent a message through facebook.  Others through chat.  For some reason chat won't come up on my laptop so I sent them a message on the website.  It's the same thing for when you write to say you received a damaged sample. One rep might send a new sample.  Another might say they are all out and give you points. If they said no through chat, try facebook or an email.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry for the double post. My laptop is dying.

Does anyone find it somewhat amusing that Birchbox is messing up their points system by trying to be Sephora while Sephora launches a sample box because it wants to be Birchbox?


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 19, 2016)

So I've been lurking on this thread for a while now.  I emailed  CS last night to ask once and for all about anniversary codes.  I had asked them a couple of weeks ago and they told me to be on the lookout.  I emailed last night to say I wasn't canceling (note, definitely thinking about it now) but wanted to know for sure about the anniversary codes and they didn't even answer my question.  "Val" replied at 4:00 am (???) that there are no current offers available, but be sure to check out the bonus shop to treat myself.  So I responded back that her lack of acknowledgement leads me to thing that they are getting rid of the one thing I had been looking forward to each year since subscribing in 2012.  No response.  (shakes head)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Question for those of you who were able to combine accounts and points, how were you able to do this? When I contacted CS and asked to transfer my points/combine accounts, I was told their 'system wasn't set up to do this'..


I used chat - I just asked to transfer my points and they did that within 20 minutes.


----------



## aaclever (Jun 23, 2016)

trying to merge my points!  wish me luck! i go back and forth on if I want to cancel. I enjoy my little box every month!


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jun 23, 2016)

So did everyone get a "you've been selected" email to take a survey about your BB experience?


----------



## carothcj (Jun 23, 2016)

Lady Combs said:


> So did everyone get a "you've been selected" email to take a survey about your BB experience?


I did!! Thought it was interesting that one of the questions asked how likely you were going to stay subscribed to birchbox.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope, didn't receive the email in either of my inboxes.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 25, 2016)

After getting my points combined via FB message, I picked up a few things from my wish list, like the Shea Terra Black African Soap and the Tocca Laundry soap (love that stuff on scarves and might even shell out the $15 from time to time, at least until my aces free shipping ends.) as well as some of that Lemon rinse, the grapefruit detox shampoo from that line and the MSP. Just a heads up my coupons at checkout found the code FISRT15OFF, which is single use, so if you haven't used it yet, there's that.


----------



## H_D (Jun 25, 2016)

Lady Combs said:


> So did everyone get a "you've been selected" email to take a survey about your BB experience?



No but I recently quit both boxes so they probably only send it to some subscribers.


----------



## somabis1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just read on Allure website....Looks like its 5 reviews per year and not lifetime. Still isn't convincing for anyone who loves those points.


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jun 28, 2016)

Just saw this article - more layoffs at Birchbox:

https://medium.com/@katiawb/decisions-fa5e706f5021#.mgvbq8wc1


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 28, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> Just saw this article - more layoffs at Birchbox:
> 
> https://medium.com/@katiawb/decisions-fa5e706f5021#.mgvbq8wc1


That IS such a bummer.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> That IS such a bummer.


That's really too bad. How scary to work for a company in so much turmoil and getting nothing but negative press. The Wall Street Journal just posted an article about this, though it doesn't really have different information.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 29, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> That's really too bad. How scary to work for a company in so much turmoil and getting nothing but negative press. The Wall Street Journal just posted an article about this, though it doesn't really have different information.


If the glassdoor reviews are to be believed, Hayley was forced to step down (which happened, last summer? I think) I know we speculated about the future changes at Birchbox when that happened.  Hayley is thought of as the "brains" of Birchbox and the more "human" of the co founders. 

People on glassdoor say Katia just wants to be reality tv show famous but turn Birchbox into Sephora. I'm not sure how that's going to happen.

It's just a bummer reading all of this. I'm not hopeful or optimistic about Birchbox's future.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 29, 2016)

The whole thing is a mess. I'm just waiting to get an email saying that BB will longer be offering a monthly sub box. I am really disappointed about the new points system. I guess I'm going to go ahead and cash some points in.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 30, 2016)

I just chatted with a birchbox CS rep as I have heard so many different stories as to whether we are only getting 5 reviews per year or 5 reviews period. I spoke with Catia and she said that it is for sure only 5 reviews period after July 11th (she made it clear that it would not be 5 reviews per year). She explained to me that they are trying to focus more on the reviews in order to help us get boxes that would appeal more to us. She said they want to use our reviews to help decide what products to put in our boxes basically. She also said after the 5 reviews are used up we will only be able to gain points by referrals and buying things in the shop. 

I personally don't understand only giving us 5 more reviews period. Why even bother with that? It just seems silly to me. Also, the points system is the main reason why I have stayed subbed to BB for so long. If the boxes don't improve in the next couple of months I am canceling.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2016)

that is strange.   If they want to focus more on the reviews to help them customize the box, then having an incentive to write a review would be helpful. 

I find it hard to believe with all of the reviews I have written that they still cannot figure out how to tailor my box for my skin and hair type.  When I give them feedback on getting a heavy hair cream made for coarse &amp; dry hair, I get a response "oh but it works for all hair types and you will love it", as if I am stupid and cannot read what   brand's description.

I don't know what focusing on our reviews more and having the system give us 5 points per review have to do with one another and why one cancels out the other.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 30, 2016)

biancardi said:


> that is strange. If they want to focus more on the reviews to help them customize the box, then having an incentive to write a review would be helpful....
> 
> ....I don't know what focusing on our reviews more and having the system give us 5 points per review have to do with one another and why one cancels out the other.


Exactly. It's probably just empty talk the CS reps have on a script. If they plan on using reviews to customize the box, then it sounds like they are expecting subscribers to still provide quality reviews, even without the points incentive - which I don't think is likely to happen. I know I probably won't review anything I won't receive points for (unless maybe I really love or really hate something).

Maybe better people than myself will still leave reviews, but this explanation makes no damn sense.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't think it makes any sense either. I know I am not going to fill out reviews when there is no incentive to do so. Nothing about this makes sense or seems right to me. I'm wondering what next months box will be like, but then again I don't feel like anything will change. I don't see how they can tailor it to our interests without reviews unless they start using the profile quiz.


----------



## H_D (Jun 30, 2016)

LOL the excuse of using the reviews to customize our boxes better is a joke. I've used their beta version of the profile for a long time now and the extra questions and limits really hones in better on what you would like or not like in your boxes but  my boxes STILL sucked and were worse than ever. I got better boxes without the beta, which makes no sense.

So I don't believe them at all- I think they are saying that to try to get people to continue leaving reviews even though there is no longer points for doing so. They KNOW that people will forgo the reviews without an incentive so acting like there is one (better boxes) is how they are going to try to get people to continue to do so. Lies. Just like the beta version was promised to give me better boxes with more makeup when, in fact, the opposite happened -several boxes straight with not a single makeup item!


----------



## Leafy (Jun 30, 2016)

I was having a lot of trouble getting an order to go through yesterday "due to technical issues connecting to the payment system," according to Birchbox.  So, I emailed customer service about the trouble I was having.  I finally got the order to go through this morning on a different browse (IE) and using a different credit card.  Then later this morning, someone in CS responded to my email and confirmed my order did go through.  I also received an email with a UPS tracking no.  Well now, I just received another (generic) email saying my order didn't go through due to technical issues and when I log into my account it states the order was canceled.  I just tried to put the order through again and I'm getting the same error message.  It all seems very fishy to me.  Has anyone else had trouble putting orders through in the last day or so?


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jun 30, 2016)

Leafy said:


> I was having a lot of trouble getting an order to go through yesterday "due to technical issues connecting to the payment system," according to Birchbox.  So, I emailed customer service about the trouble I was having.  I finally got the order to go through this morning on a different browse (IE) and using a different credit card.  Then later this morning, someone in CS responded to my email and confirmed my order did go through.  I also received an email with a UPS tracking no.  Well now, I just received another (generic) email saying my order didn't go through due to technical issues and when I log into my account it states the order was canceled.  I just tried to put the order through again and I'm getting the same error message.  It all seems very fishy to me.  Has anyone else had trouble putting orders through in the last day or so?



I placed an order a couple days ago and didn't have any problems with it going through.  However, when I received it, my S'well bottle (yes, I caved due to peer pressure) jingles when tipped and CS told me they won't replace it, but don't bother sending it back and we'll just refund your money... Um, ok...  How does that help them be more profitable?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2016)

I placed an order too a couple of days ago and had no problems. How weird and what a bummer that happened to you @Leafy.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 1, 2016)

Today Birchbox announced they're closing their DC store on July 9.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2016)

drkornea said:


> Today Birchbox announced they're closing their DC store on July 9.


oh boy.

I am going to cash out my points soon...


----------



## theori3 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have been waiting to make a final purchase until I get my last 50 points, and now it looks like they have discontinued all discount codes. So instead of spending $35 (after points and discount), I'm pretty sure I'm going to spend 0. So irritated right now...


----------



## IffB (Jul 2, 2016)

I got a Gorjana necklace to use 410 points.... ACE Free shipping is gone, cost me $5, and I could swear that the standard shipping cost changed mid transaction.


----------



## IffB (Jul 2, 2016)

Comeback15off coded worked for me


----------



## theori3 (Jul 2, 2016)

IffB said:


> Comeback15off coded worked for me


That worked, thank you!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 2, 2016)

I want to cash in my points on a new fragrance, I'm really interested in Tocca. Does anyone have a favorite Tocca scent they recommend?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 2, 2016)

Ziieno said:


> I want to cash in my points on a new fragrance, I'm really interested in Tocca. Does anyone have a favorite Tocca scent they recommend?


I liked the Florence that came in my Play box last month, but a lot of people hated it.  They said it was like old lady perfume.  Bianca is green tea and Giuletta is green apple.  Those seem to have a more universal appeal.  On a slightly related note I bought and returned the Lolia Sweethearts set.  They smelled wonderful but had zero staying power.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 2, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I liked the Florence that came in my Play box last month, but a lot of people hated it. They said it was like old lady perfume. Bianca is green tea and Giuletta is green apple. Those seem to have a more universal appeal. On a slightly related note I bought and returned the Lolia Sweethearts set. They smelled wonderful but had zero staying power.


 I did get a chance to smell Florence, I completely forgot about that! I loved it! I didn't get to really use it before my kids threw it in the trash on accident. I just want to find something that I love that isn't worn by every single person at the mall (*cough* Bright Crystal). I loved TokyoMilk Dark Everything and Nothing.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 3, 2016)

IffB said:


> I got a Gorjana necklace to use 410 points.... ACE Free shipping is gone, cost me $5, and I could swear that the standard shipping cost changed mid transaction.


That's so weird - I cashed out on one of my accounts tonight, and the ACE free shipping was applied. It's also still listed as a benefit under the ACE program terms of service. These inconsistencies are just going to alienate whats left of their customer base.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 3, 2016)

After days of heavy debating I gave in and finally ordered the summer le box, because fomo. I had only 127 points so after 15% off and -$10 points I paid $43 oop. The only percent off codes that work at this point are (15%):

FIRST15OFF

COMEBACK15OFF


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2016)

I cashed out on my 422 points (well, I still have more, because my purchase was less than 42.00!

I purchased

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint - Nude

Kikkerland Copper Hand &amp; Foot Nail Clipper Set (so cute)

plus I added the mystery pack and used COMEBACK15OFF

I paid zero for this and still have 6 points - lol


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I cashed in my points. I Decided I would just keep an eye out on Ebay and Poshmark for any Tocca sets. I decided to get some things to add to my front room, so I went with the Umbra Prisma tray and 5x7 brass picture frame. I love Umbra! I also added on the Number 4 detangling brush because my little monsters just broke my favorite brush (using it on our German shepherd), and I added the MSP because why not? I was able to use the COMEBACK15OFF code which saved me $6.45 so I only paid $3.05 for my entire order with my points. I'm really irritated with my non-ace account because every time I try to purchase something that says "ships free", I end up finding a shipping charge in my basket. I may just wait to cash out on that one.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 12, 2016)

Ziieno said:


> Well I cashed in my points. I Decided I would just keep an eye out on Ebay and Poshmark for any Tocca sets. I decided to get some things to add to my front room, so I went with the Umbra Prisma tray and 5x7 brass picture frame. I love Umbra! I also added on the Number 4 detangling brush because my little monsters just broke my favorite brush (using it on our German shepherd), and I added the MSP because why not? I was able to use the COMEBACK15OFF code which saved me $6.45 so I only paid $3.05 for my entire order with my points. I'm really irritated with my non-ace account because every time I try to purchase something that says "ships free", I end up finding a shipping charge in my basket. I may just wait to cash out on that one.


You should be able to contact customer service and they can add your points from your non-ace account to your ace account.  I've done that in the past.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 13, 2016)

I was able to use COMEBACK15OFF too! I haven't been able to use a code in like a year! I bought my favorite Atelier perfume and some powder, saved $22, and had $31 in points, but still paid $42.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 13, 2016)

Saiza said:


> I was able to use COMEBACK15OFF too! I haven't been able to use a code in like a year! I bought my favorite Atelier perfume and some powder, saved $22, and had $31 in points, but still paid $42.


Ooooh which Atelier perfume? I loved the Vanille!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 13, 2016)

The death knell continues.....

Is this the end of Birchbox?

http://www.racked.com/2016/7/13/12122758/birchbox-subscription-box-decline

I cancelled my yearly subscription yesterday and had used my points up right after they announced the point changes. I've got 4 months left, will be interesting to see if there is a decline in box quality.  My July box was pretty good, no complaints to speak of.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 14, 2016)

lulubelle107 said:


> The death knell continues.....
> 
> Is this the end of Birchbox?
> 
> ...


Tracy did a great job with the article, and well, I was quoted so that's cool'.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 14, 2016)

lulubelle107 said:


> The death knell continues.....
> 
> Is this the end of Birchbox?
> 
> ...


ugh sorry for the double post, not sure what happened!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 15, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Tracy did a great job with the article, and well, I was quoted so that's cool'.


That is cool! It was a well written article.

I feel sad that Birchbox is struggling, as I have enjoyed it over the years.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2016)

I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if this was mentioned, but looks like we'll get 2 PYS in August - two hair products of choice. Also... 54 boxes, wow I didn't realize I've been with Birchbox that long!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 15, 2016)

OiiO said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if this was mentioned, but looks like we'll get 2 PYS in August - two hair products of choice. Also... 54 boxes, wow I didn't realize I've been with Birchbox that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, but had a different understanding of what it meant. It states that 2 hair products are guaranteed to be present in every box - but not that we get to actually choose both of them. I read "personalized" in that statement as Birchbox-speak, meaning they would use our profiles to "personalize" our boxes - and we all know how successful that has been.

I like your interpretation better!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I saw that, but had a different understanding of what it meant. It states that 2 hair products are guaranteed to be present in every box - but not that we get to actually choose both of them. I read "personalized" in that statement as Birchbox-speak, meaning they would use our profiles to "personalize" our boxes - and we all know how successful that has been.
> 
> I like your interpretation better!


Good point! I didn't even consider the fact that "personalized" might mean "tailored to your beauty profile". Unfortunately, I haven't really used anything from the past 4 or 5 boxes so I think I'm finally done with Birchbox for good. Redeemed my remaining points for Groomed for Greatness value set, hubs was very excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2016)

I am done w/ Birchbox! I cancelled my subscription and just used up all my points.

I picked up my favorite Tocca fragrance (Florence) and w/ points and the COMEBACK15OFF code (thank you for that) I paid about 25 dollars total.

Besides being sampled out, the end of the points program was the end for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2016)

I just placed an order and my points counted $1 per point. I had 228 points (less than two hundred before I placed the order so the extra points were counted based on the order. I ended up getting $22.8 off the total by using the points. I think this system is way better than before when I had to wait for 100 points to get $10 off. Looks like the points were being counted similar to Sephora where it adds the current purchase amount to the points you already have and you can use them right away. Am I the only one who didn't know that the points are like this now? I've been majorly confused with this point change lol I knew the points were changing but couldn't keep track of what the new system was going to be like.


----------



## amyd1259 (Aug 3, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just placed an order and my points counted $1 per point. I had 228 points (less than two hundred before I placed the order so the extra points were counted based on the order. I ended up getting $22.8 off the total by using the points. I think this system is way better than before when I had to wait for 100 points to get $10 off. Looks like the points were being counted similar to Sephora where it adds the current purchase amount to the points you already have and you can use them right away. Am I the only one who didn't know that the points are like this now? I've been majorly confused with this point change lol I knew the points were changing but couldn't keep track of what the new system was going to be like.


Maybe you just got really lucky lol Because my order didn't work that way. I made an order today and I started with 237 points and had $30 worth of stuff in my cart and it will only apply 237 points to my order. I wish it was applying like how you said though


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2016)

It must have been a glitch then if it doesn't work for everyone that way. I wish it did work that way for everyone!


----------



## AMaas (Aug 5, 2016)

So I'm confused...I just reviewed my husband's August Birchbox Man box, and received 10 points for each review (50 points total).

I thought reviews weren't supposed to count for points after July - wasn't that the change they announced? 

I'll gladly take the points!  Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the discrepancy.


----------



## sakura33 (Aug 5, 2016)

If you were able to review your July box before the July 11 cut off you can still review up to 5 samples this month.


----------

